

Snow Leopard Snubs Document Creator Codes - edw519
http://db.tidbits.com/article/10537

======
blasdel
The Unix way is based on file(1) and magic(4), not filename contents.

~~~
makecheck
Yes, and I really wish Apple would use it, since they already have all the
pieces required.

It's annoying that a command like "file" can identify a GNUmakefile as text,
yet the Finder's QuickLook (for instance) will not preview it, instead simply
calling it a Document.

------
m_eiman
Finally! No longer will my PDFs created in InDesign open in Acrobat instead of
Preview!

